# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Japanese 3 words game

## Mina

This game is Japanese 3 words game.  ::    
you can post 3 JAPANESE words which you like ( but please don't forget that the words will be a story later. )  
For example: 
first person 
asokoni kawaii konekoga 
next person 
takusan iru. watashiwa  
I hope this game will help that you learn Japanese language.

----------


## Mina

Ok I will start first 
watashiwa kyou totemo

----------


## Pravit

oishii sukoshi supein

----------


## Mina

> oishii sukoshi supein

 Pravit, maybe the supein you wrote meant " sour " ? If so, it is " suppai "  ::

----------


## traveler

sono inu soko
(is that right?)

----------


## Mina

tabetasouni miteita sono

----------


## Pravit

Alas, no, that "supein" I wrote was referring to the country, "Spain", although I suppose it was a bad choice.  
hon kawaii kirei

----------


## Tate

Wow, Pravit know many languages don't you?

----------


## Pravit

No, Pravit don't know that many languages.

----------

そして それから それがどうした

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

konichiwa huk huk kekekekeekekeke @_^

----------


## ST

ketsu midzu shima

----------


## ST

Mina-san, when the game will start? ^^

----------

Can we use ANY japanese words??if so... 
Neko kuruma anata

----------

> konichiwa huk huk kekekekeekekeke @_^

 Dumbshit.

----------


## ST

keke means OK in Korean, AFAIK?  ::

----------

It means "I'm a dumbsht American."

----------


## dcunited11

shitagi, obaasan, mushi mushi 
i am 1/4 japanese...my obaasan is full
those are my fav words!!

----------


## dcunited11

what? why did they "bleep" that out? it was shi_tagi

----------


## ST

^_^

----------


## tdcinprc

sakana wa chiisai desu 
魚は小さいです 
さかなはちいさいです 
whichever you prefer...

----------

> Mina-san, when the game will start? ^^

  Well, the game is already starting   ::

----------


## Suzu

謎が謎を呼ぶ　なぞがなぞをよぶ　nazo ga nazo wo yobu

----------


## Анатолий

旅行はご無事に期待しています。 
Ryokō-wa go-buji-ni kitai site imas. 
EDIT: 
I had to change *shi - te* to site, it thinks I'm swearing.

----------


## Suzu

土曜日はひまですね、残念なことです｡ 
We aren't really using 3 words but this thread seems dead anyways....

----------

